# Pipe Vise



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Do any of you guys own one of these? I am considering pulling the trigger on one. It looks like a really handy tool. I was browsing their website and they also make a unit that attaches to the trailer hitch receiver on your truck 









The Roughneck (APV02). 2" Capacity.


*Ships from Houston, Texas. International Orders: Your local customs and duties apply at delivery. Click here for more information. Description: Just released on 3/19/21! You asked and we delivered! We are super excited to be introducing to you our new heavy duty aluminum 2" capacity portable...



pipevise.com


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

My buddy has or had the trailer hitch one, he said it worked good in a pinch but it wiggled around in the trailer hitch which was annoying and the fact that it was so low to the ground made some tasks a headache.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

That looks so flimsy. A glorified pipe wrench if you ask me. I would go for a chain vise all day long. Or if it's always 1" or less you could get a horse shoe clamp. I put one on my home made cart on jobs because companies always were so F-N cheap and wanted you to build a 100 stacks in high rises without carts. Dragging all the fitting in wet boxes. Clowns....So glad I don't do that anymore.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Do any of you guys own one of these? I am considering pulling the trigger on one. It looks like a really handy tool. I was browsing their website and they also make a unit that attaches to the trailer hitch receiver on your truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try a real pipe vise/chain vise instead. 

I have a 4" chain vise in my side doors, got that a couple months ago. I had a 2" one for several years. When I need to get the snake out I use a ratcheting box wrench to quickly remove the bolts. It hangs on a magnet on my door. If I didn't have the snake the vise would stay all the time. The angle iron makes a great anvil/work surface for banging on stuff.

Mounted to 1/2"x5" structural angle steel. Those are 5/8" bolts. I drilled and tapped the angle steel, it was FUN! You could also use a holesaw and weld nuts in.



















Where my vise is mounted I can slide 4 FEET of pipe into the van between some buckets and my snake.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

A month or so ago it was colder than a witch's tit at the azz crack of dawn, I had to make up some 1" valves/nipples/tees for some curb valves. Instead of fiddle phucking around with two pipe wrenches while wearing winter gloves I used one wrench and the vise. My gloves were nice and toasty by the way.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> A month or so ago it was colder than a witch's tit at the azz crack of dawn, I had to make up some 1" valves/nipples/tees for some curb valves. Instead of fiddle phucking around with two pipe wrenches while wearing winter gloves I used one wrench and the vise. My gloves were nice and toasty by the way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 131563
> ...


I could definitely get down with that setup. I have a Ridgid 460 that I use daily but I’m looking for something more portable. I am definitely going to look into setting up something like that. My company just bought me a new van (Chevy express 3500) I’m actually a little disappointed about it. I currently work out of a Silverado 3500HD with a utility body and lift gate. Downsizing to a van is going to be an adjustment, but hey, who am I to gripe about a free vehicle. They said they are going to order a new utility body truck in the future that I’ll be able to move into but I’m not going to be holding my breath waiting for that one.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> Try a real pipe vise/chain vise instead.
> 
> I have a 4" chain vise in my side doors, got that a couple months ago. I had a 2" one for several years. When I need to get the snake out I use a ratcheting box wrench to quickly remove the bolts. It hangs on a magnet on my door. If I didn't have the snake the vise would stay all the time. The angle iron makes a great anvil/work surface for banging on stuff.
> 
> ...


Do you have the angle iron mounted to the van floor or does it just sit there by it’s own weight?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I could definitely get down with that setup. I have a Ridgid 460 that I use daily but I’m looking for something more portable. I am definitely going to look into setting up something like that. My company just bought me a new van (Chevy express 3500) I’m actually a little disappointed about it. I currently work out of a Silverado 3500HD with a utility body and lift gate. Downsizing to a van is going to be an adjustment, but hey, who am I to gripe about a free vehicle. They said they are going to order a new utility body truck in the future that I’ll be able to move into but I’m not going to be holding my breath waiting for that one.



Why are they making you switch? Is the truck worn out?

Brandy new Reed 4" chain vise for 130$ shipped. Ain't going to beat that.









Reed Cv4 Chain Vise 02520 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Reed Cv4 Chain Vise 02520 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> Why are they making you switch? Is the truck worn out?
> 
> Brandy new Reed 4" chain vise for 130$ shipped. Ain't going to beat that.
> 
> ...


Yea the Silverado is a 2012 w/230,00 miles on it. I’d be happy to keep running it into the ground but they don’t want the dumpy looking truck on the road.

That does seem like a good deal for the vise. I’ll see if I can get the company to order me one.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Do you have the angle iron mounted to the van floor or does it just sit there by it’s own weight?


It's bolted down with four 3/8" bolts. I used a 5/8" drill bit to countersink. The bolts are slotted flat head. I ground the heads on the OD a touch so they fit in the countersink. Under the van I stacked fender washers and regular washers for two of the bolts. The other two have a piece of unistrut connecting them and then washers.

I am sure the unistrut is overkill but theoretically I might use this with 4" pipe, better safe than ripping the van apart. The angle steel itself acts like the handle of a giant pipe wrench so the bolts don't do much.

*If the company orders you one it will cost triple that from the supply house. Maybe they will reimburse you if you get the one off the ebay.* *Or worse, they'll only order you a small, cheap vise!*


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Customer yesterday just pulled out this old Craftsman vice out of her dad’s garage asking me about what it was.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I got the piece of angle steel from a scrap yard. Bring a cutting tool! 

I forgot to bring my bandsaw and had to load a 15' piece on the top of the camo van! It must have weighed 200lbs, not fun.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> It's bolted down with four 3/8" bolts. I used a 5/8" drill bit to countersink. The bolts are slotted flat head. I ground the heads on the OD a touch so they fit in the countersink. Under the van I stacked fender washers and regular washers for two of the bolts. The other two have a piece of unistrut connecting them and then washers.
> 
> I am sure the unistrut is overkill but theoretically I might use this with 4" pipe, better safe than ripping the van apart. The angle steel itself acts like the handle of a giant pipe wrench so the bolts don't do much.
> 
> *If the company orders you one it will cost triple that from the supply house. Maybe they will reimburse you if you get the one off the ebay.* *Or worse, they'll only order you a small, cheap vise!*


Maybe when the weathers not completely schitty you could snap a few pics of the underside of the van.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Maybe when the weathers not completely schitty .........


*
You calling me a wussy boy?!?!? * 🤣 

Some smart, nice guy poured a pad right next to where I park the work van and put a street light on the side of my house!

I could have sworn I used more fender washers and a piece of unistrut. At least I aimed for the parts with more than one layer of steel, see how close I got? 🤦‍♀️ Those are STAINLESS nylok nuts, this way they only come off when you want them to. The bolts are just galvanized.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Not calling you a wuss. Just unsure of what the weathers like where you are. It’s 3°F at my house.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Not calling you a wuss. Just unsure of what the weathers like where you are. It’s 3°F at my house.


It's well below freezing here too, just making a joke


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Ha 3 degrees! Check this out, Pipes will freeze tonight! Guess what no one will want to pay the weekend rate.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Do any of you guys own one of these? I am considering pulling the trigger on one. It looks like a really handy tool. I was browsing their website and they also make a unit that attaches to the trailer hitch receiver on your truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve used one of these a couple times. They are pretty cool for threading pipe and fittings but thats about it.


----------



## yoyoer (Nov 28, 2012)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Do any of you guys own one of these? I am considering pulling the trigger on one. It looks like a really handy tool. I was browsing their website and they also make a unit that attaches to the trailer hitch receiver on your truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own a Pipevise not that big one but the smaller one. Basically I fell victim to insta-marketing. First off i thought it looked convenient even though I’ve never had a need for something like that in 15 years. When I got it in the mail the first thing I noticed was a made in china sticker and that really turned me off because I thought I was supporting some North American manufacturer…. I made a point of using it a few times and now I haven’t used it in a year. It seems well made and does what it says it does but I have found it’s one more thing to pull out that I don’t really need. It’s not a bad product I just don’t use. I pull out my Ridgid compact tri stand all the time.


----------

